# Great Guy-Movies with Food Scenes



## rivet (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey all, 

Mrs Rivet and I were talkin this morning about great "guy movies" and had good food scenes in them.

After I started thinking about it, here’s compiled a list of a few that are great classics and are good to to watch over and over again.

   What do you all think?

   Any additions or comments?

*"O Brother Where Art Thou"*

"Everitt, you like some gopher?" As he offers a gopher on a stick. "No thank you, Delmar...a bite of gopher would only serve to whet my appetite"

Plus, the scene where they steal the pie from the window, and then Delmar puts a bill under a rock to pay for it. Classic!

*"Kelly's Heroes"
*
Clint Eastwood and a cast of a dozen major characters ( Telly Savalas, Don Rickles, Carrol O'Connor, Donald Sutherland etcetera) make for this great humorous war movie of a band of US Army misfits hunting down looted German gold during WW2 Italy.

They are fighting to take over a small Italian village and Clint finds the tank support leader (Donald Sutherland) lying back on a beach chair in the sun, relaxing in the town square.

"Eight-ball! What're you doing!" Clint growls...

"Hey man..." Donald responds casually, "Just catchin' some rays, eatin' a bit of cheese and drinkin' a little bit of wine"

Great funny movie, plus they get away with it at the end!

*"The Right Stuff"

*Two great scenes... one where Gordo (Dennis Quaid) and his fighter pilot buddies are grilling hot dogs in the backyard when they lose attention on the grill to a flyover. The hot dogs catch on fire. Gordo spears one and holds it up to his wife, who is looking out the back door.

"Hey Trudy" he says "Want a hot dog?" as he holds up a flaming blackened dog...All the guys crack up.

She turns in to her friends- all their wives, and one says "They are such asses!"

Got to love it!

Also at the end, LBJ's great Texas BBQ celebration for all the astronauts...and they have a whole steer on a spit and all eat texas bbq and beans and stuff. Great food!

*“The Blue Max”*


 At the beginning Goerge Peppard, just out of pilot school , on his way to his new unit. He’s a WW1 infantryman turned fighter-pilot.

They pass a bunch of bedraggled exhausted infantrymen his eyes meet the Segeant’s. LT Peppard pulls out a bottle and tosses it to him, and the Sergeant salutes him in thanks.

   “That was nearly a full bottle of schanpps, Herr” says his driver.

   “Yes it was” Peppard replies simply, and settles back into the seat.

I can empathise with that. As an infantryman I cussed those who rode (tankers and armor guys) with all my might as I watched them roll by me as I slogged through the muck and mud and heat with a winnebago on my back!

*“Babette’s Feast”
* 

(Edit....Okay, not a "Guy-Movie" but a foodie-movie. If you love food, then this is it. It is ALL food.)

 Mrs Rivet mentioned this one since it is an entire movie devoted to making a feast and its consumption. Babette is a frenchwoman from Paris who had to move to Denmark and she makes a great feast for a bunch of people, one who turns out to be a former customer of hers in her old restaurant and loved her cooking.

   Good stuff and lots of good food throughout the whole movie.

Highlights are her making a turtle soup out whole, fresh sea turtle she can harldy lug up the Danish seashore. Also, "Quail in Sarcophagus"...tiny roasted quail wrapped in fluffy pastry dough as the main course is the highlight of the cooking and climax of the movie's dinner which involves a General of the army. Lots of good food and wine in this one.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 17, 2009)

excellent topic, rivet - kelley's heroes and the right stuff - two of my all-time favorite movies!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






i'll add another quote from each of those movies - 

in kelley's heroes, oddball retorts back to crapshoot that he won't take advice on being a hero from a guy who thinks a hero is some kind of weird sandwich. i don't ahve that exactly right 100%, but that's the gist of it.

in the right stuff, pancho barnes says that the first pilot who breaks the sound barrier will get a free steak with all the trimmings; chuck yeager shots back in complete deadpan: "i'll have mine medium rare."


----------



## bbq engineer (Aug 17, 2009)

6 classic words.....

Animal House, John Belushi, "FOOD FIGHT"!


----------



## desertlites (Aug 17, 2009)

Great movies there-putting thinking cap on for a couple westerns-theres always the bean seen in blazing saddles-and I have lonesome dove series-1 in there also


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 17, 2009)

if we were to extend this idea into literature, i could think of several james michener novels - 

chesapeake - softshell crab and crab cakes.

poland - several soups as well as pork recipes

centennial - levi and elly's ride on the steamboat on the ohio river; his sausage, sous and scrapple making before he left pennsylvania, and the sunday dinners at the zendt house. nacho and all of his cooking on the skimmerhorn trail - i could go on and on...

the covenant - bobotie, biltong , bread pudding.....the spices of malaysia and indonesia meeting the solid foods of the dutch......

hawaii - except for the whole cannibalism thing, there are some great meals to be found in this book and also some great foods that ahve become iconic of the islands - coconut, banana, pineapple, poi.....

and then there are the james clavell novels with their travels through asia - sashimi in japan, dim sum in china, a jesuit priest remembering pizzaiola from his native italy, the feats of the english and dutch traders, a great rice dish in iran (the name escapes me) with a buttery crust, even rat legs in a japanese POW camp.


----------



## alx (Aug 17, 2009)

The western The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance(spelling) has an incredible bunch of scenes where they have these huge steaks at the restaurant.Those steaks must have been 2-3 pounders....


----------



## nate_46 (Aug 17, 2009)

*9 1/2 Weeks*

Kim Basinger and Mickey Rourke in front of the refrigerator 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Haven't seen it for years, but when I was younger I could watch that scene over and over. What was the rest of the movie about ?


----------



## mossymo (Aug 17, 2009)

I am with desertlites on Lonesome Dove breakfast scene, I was actually going to post it and as I read through the replies I noticed desertlites had allready brought it up. Those boys had some great dutch oven cooks back then !!!

nate_46
Besides a little bacon, food was not on Mickey Rourke's mind during that scene !!!


----------



## the iceman (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## hoser (Aug 17, 2009)

Guys...c'mon!

Best food scene in any movie ever..."Blazing Saddles" beans around the campfire.

bbbbrrraaaap!  Love that movie


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 17, 2009)

What?!?  No mention of the original Man V Food in the one of the great movies of all time "COOL HAND LUKE"


*Luke*: I can eat fifty eggs. 
*Dragline*: Nobody can eat fifty eggs. 
*Society Red*: You just said he could eat anything. 
*Dragline*: Did you ever eat fifty eggs? 
*Luke*: Nobody ever eat fifty eggs. 
*Prisoner*: Hey, Babalugats. We got a bet here. 
*Dragline*: My boy says he can eat fifty eggs, he can eat fifty eggs. 
*Loudmouth Steve*: Yeah, but in how long? 
*Luke*: A hour. 
*Society Red*: Well, I believe I'll take part of that wager.


----------



## bigsteve (Aug 17, 2009)

The Caine Mutiny, where Queeg loses it over Strawberries.



"Captain, you're a sick man....."


----------



## bigsteve (Aug 17, 2009)

Master and Commander, the far side of the World.

Lucky Jack: "Killig, KILIG THERE!  What's for supper?!"

Killig: "Soused 'og face!!"

Lucky Jack: "Oh, my favorite!"


----------



## meatball (Aug 17, 2009)

Good Fellas - there are a few that come to mind. Of course, the best is when they're in prison and their slicing garlic with a razor blade, they have wine, fresh Italian bread and a huge pasta dinner! 

There's the scene when Henry (Ray Liotta), Tommy (Joe Pesci) and Jimmy (DeNiro) come  back from killing Billy Bats and burying his corpse and Tommy's mother feeds them all a huge pasta meal in the middle of the night. Then, later, when they're digging up Batts' corpse to move it, they have this exchange:
_Henry, Jimmy and Tommy are digging up Billy Batts' decomposed corpse. Henry is coughing from the stench, while the others don't appear to be bothered] 
Tommy DeVito: Hey, Henry, Henry, hurry up, will ya? My mother's gonna make some fried peppers and sausage for us. 
[Jimmy and Tommy laugh while Henry coughs] 
Jimmy Conway: Oh, hey, Henry, Henry! Here's an arm! 
Henry Hill: Very funny, guys. 
Jimmy Conway: Here's a leg! 
Tommy DeVito: Here's a wing! 
[laughs] 
Tommy DeVito: . Hey, what do you like, the leg or the wing, Henry? Or ya still go for the old hearts and lungs? 
Henry Hill: [Vomiting] Oh, that's so bad!_

Then there's the scene at the end where Henry is racing around making gun and drug deals while being followed by a helicopter, but he's worried about his brother Michael finishing his tomato sauce. 

Of course, there's plenty of good food scenes in The Godfather too - particularly the wedding scene and the scene when Michael Corleone wacks McClusky in the restaurant!


----------



## mrpinkdon'ttip (Aug 17, 2009)

When I saw the thread I instantly thought of Goodfellas:
- when Henry first goes to jail and tells about the wiseguys running the place: Paulie's razorblade garlic technique, pan-frying steaks, etc.
- before getting arrested at the end of the film his planning has to take into account making dinner for his brother.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 17, 2009)

A good book by John Grishem " the Brethren" they talk about Pete's Bar and eating fried baloney samdwiches


----------



## rivet (Aug 17, 2009)

Man! How could I forget Goodfella's! One of the great guy movies out there....

Probably cause I don't have the VHS or DVD  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I need to get it!

All you all have certainly come up with some great classics I'd forgotten about....the bean scene in Blazing Saddles comes to mind.


----------



## shawnr5 (Aug 19, 2009)

Better Off Dead.

Lane Meyer's sits down at the table and looks at the blue goo on a plate. His mother informs him it's Jello with raisins. "You like raisins." As he pokes a raisin with a fork, the jello crawls off the table.

His mother also boils the bacon for breakfast.

Ricky's mother grabs a mason jar of paint thinner from Lane at the table and takes a healthy swig. "Oh, Jeannie, this is fabulous licquer (sp). It reminds me of the hooch Ricky's poor dead daddy used to make." She then lights her cigarette, igniting the vapors.

The culinary highlight of the movie is the Frankenburger dancing and playing guitar to Van Halen's "Everybody Wants Some."


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 19, 2009)

>>>Better Off Dead<<<

excellent!


----------



## rivet (Aug 19, 2009)

Never heard of "better off dead" sounds like a strange one!

Now I remember "Young Frankenstein" another great Mel Brookes' movie...

several great food scenes in it-

Teri Garr- "But Doktor, you hafent even touched your food!"

Gene Wilder (mashing both sides of his palms in his plate) "There! I've touched my food- happy now?"


----------



## fire it up (Aug 19, 2009)

Roll, roll, roll in ze hay.
Love that movie.

Not anything special as far as a food scene goes but they were eating pizza at one point in one of my all time favorite movies.
The Boondock Saints when they were at Rocco's apartment after killing all the Russians, drinking whiskey and beer and eating pizza.
One of the greatest flicks ever made, unfortunately they wear long coats and there are lots and lots of good gun scenes but the movie never hit theaters because of Columbine, the movie studio decided to cancel the theater release date and it eventually went to video.
If you haven't seen the movie you really have to.
Hell, send me your address and I'll mail you a copy it is so good.
Just a quick mention for anyone who has seen and loves the movie, Boondock Saints 2: All Saints Day will be out soon.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 19, 2009)

i'm all for cool hand luke & john in foooooooooooooooooooooooooooood fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## nomorecoop (Aug 19, 2009)

The breakfast scene from Lonesome Dove was the first thing I thought.  When Gus lifts the dutch oven lid & says, "The biscuits are ready."

Another great food scene in Lonesome Dove is when they were in San Antonio looking for a new cook.  When they come upon Pocampo, he says, "Try one of these, I fried them this morning."  They agreed it was tasty but wasn't real pleased with it being fried grasshoppers.

I love it when they ask Pocampo if he was going to start missing his wife and quit a few miles down the trail.  He said, "My wife is in hell, where I sent her.  She could make good biscuits, but her behavior was terrible!"


----------



## bigsteve (Aug 20, 2009)

I always liked the buffet scene in National Lampoons Vegas vaction.

On the buffet line cousing Eddie says to the buffet server: "I'll have some of the yella, and don't get cheap with me now....."


----------



## bbq engineer (Aug 20, 2009)

Then there is National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, as they eat the burnt to a crisp turkey, and then Eddie's dog is under the table:

Clark: "Ed?" 
Eddie: "Yeah Clark?" 
Clark: "What's wrong with the dog?" 
Eddie: "Oh, he's just yacking on a bone. He's got it up. He's all right now."

not to mention, one of the best rant's of all time as Clark asks for his boss to be brought to him on Christmas eve:


> Hey! If any of you are looking for any last-minute gift ideas for me. I have one……..I’d like Frank Shirley, my boss, right here tonight.





> I want him brought from his happy holiday slumber over there on Melody Lane with all the other rich people and I want him brought right here, with a big ribbon on his head, and I want to look him straight in the eye and I want to tell him what a……..
> cheap
> lying
> no-good
> ...


----------



## bigsteve (Aug 20, 2009)

Man, you have a good memory, BBQE.



I'm not gonna try it, YOU try it.
I'm not gonna try it.
Let's get MIKEY!
He won't eat it, he hates everything...............

HE LIKES IT!!!!  HEY MIKEY!!!


----------



## fire it up (Aug 20, 2009)

Shawshank Redemption.
Near the beginning of the movie-Andy's first full day in jail I believe-he was picking through his plate and found a maggot in his oatmeal, Brooks asked him if he was going to eat it and Andy Dufresne gave it to Brooks to feed to his bird Jake.

Strange Brew.
The Oktoberfest had tons and tons of sausages. Eh!

Cheech and Chong: Up In Smoke
Walking down the streets of Mexico Tommy Chong enjoys a burrito.
Not sure if him eating his weed and shrooms earlier in the car would count though.

Oh!  I just thought of a good one that should have been obvious to me.
In Once Upon a Time in Mexico Johnny Depp orders puerco pibil in every restaurant he goes to.  He finally finds one that is so much better than all the rest he has to shoot the cook, that way the universe is back in balance.

Natural Born Killers.
Woody Harrelson enjoys a piece of key lime pie. 

Pulp Fiction.
When they go on their date John Travolta and Uma Thurman go to a Jack Rabbit Slim's Travolta orders a Douglas Skirt Steak, they ask him if he wants it burnt to a crisp or bloody as hell, he orders it bloody as hell.  She orders a burger, bloody as hell.

Also from pulp fiction Sam Jackson and Travolta go into an apartment near the beginning to get back a case that belonged to Marsellus Wallace and Sam Jackson enjoys a bite of a Big Kahuna Burger.

Resevoir dogs.
The entire gang has breakfast at the beginning of the movie.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 20, 2009)

great flick thanks bbq eng.


----------



## meatball (Aug 20, 2009)

Good call FIU - I also love the scene in Shawshank where the guys are working on the roof and Andy's request for the end of the work day was beers for all the guys - that moment, when they pop their cold ones, is just so poignant and you could practically taste the beer and feel how cold it is. Easily my favorite scene in the movie. 

Also in Better Off Dead - when the mom makes all of her "French" food - french fries, french toast, french dressing - I never realized how many food scenes were in that movie.


----------



## wutang (Aug 20, 2009)

Wasn't it in that same movie where his mom boils bacon?? Man it looked bad.  And when he has the date with the french girl and serves frozen tv dinners. 

I also like all the scenes mentioned from National Lampoon movies. Those are great.


----------

